# links2 - proxy works through commandline but not export

## urbanomad

I am using the livecd.

I am behind a proxy and am trying to use links2.

I seem to be able to ping the outside world.

When I use 

```
export http_proxy="http://proxy.server.com:port"
```

links2 still does not work.

However, when I use

```
links2 -http-proxy proxy.server.com:8080 http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml
```

It works.

Why are these two methods of using the proxy different?

----------

## psycepa

maby links does not read the http_proxy variable

maby you should type it without quotation marks " , i ussually do that but i can't recall now if it works with links, i suppose that i had to set the proxy for links separately,

small hint: you can set the proxy in the links itself, so every call of links will have the proxy set, of course if you save the changes into the configuration  :Smile: 

----------

